# Where can i buy posing trunks?



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wondered if someone knows a website or shop where i can buy/order some posing trunks?

I need to buy a pair or i'll be standing on stage in a pair of heavily modified boxer shorts:rolleyes: lol.

Reps for anyone who can recommend me a good 'real shop', failing that, any internet store that is well respected.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ann Summers should have some posing pouches in.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Bodybuilding.com sell them. Not sure how long it would take to get to the UK though.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.extrememuscle.co.uk/acatalog/tantrunks.html

01707 33 00 99 Extreme Muscle


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> http://www.extrememuscle.co.uk/acatalog/tantrunks.html
> 
> 01707 33 00 99 Extreme Muscle


Cheers mate, just spoken to alison at extreme, she seems v helpful and v friendly...thanx for giving me their details, will use them.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

No worries Britbb I know pete that works there. Never met Alison before. Did she sound fit


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Try leisure lee fitness mate http://www.posingbriefs.com/ they allso do full range of jan tana products and dream tan


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

they have a huge range on that site i noticed it other day


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Check out www.herculesmuscle.co.uk for posing trunks and tan. Very good prices!


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

:sorry:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've bought supps from Extreme at their St Albans store and the service is top notch. On a side note, Brit I can hardly believe this is your first show in view of your physique!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I've bought supps from Extreme at their St Albans store and the service is top notch. On a side note, Brit I can hardly believe this is your first show in view of your physique!


Cheers mate  But yeah its my first show. I have been delaying entering a contest for years but now its time to finally start competing.

Id like to get 2-3 contests done this summer, then take 2009 off to grow as big as i can so i can come back in 2010 (i'll be 27 then you see) and try to be competitive in the over 90kg class.

Im excited about competing this year, my prep is going well at the moment. I started prepping a bit late though, i wanted to give myself 17 weeks to prep for my first show, instead i could only start 15 weeks out (due to important commitments, exams) and couldnt afford to have my 'dieting head' on whilst taking the exams. The fat is coming off nicely so it will be a tight squeeze but i think i can make nice condition in time, i hope so, otherwise i'll be forced to enter another contest 3 weeks later instead.

Thankyou to everyone who helped me aswell, very kind of you, will give out reps  (although might have to spread the love a bit first).


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Cheers mate  But yeah its my first show. I have been delaying entering a contest for years but now its time to finally start competing.
> 
> Id like to get 2-3 contests done this summer, then take 2009 off to grow as big as i can so i can come back in 2010 (i'll be 27 then you see) and try to be competitive in the over 90kg class.
> 
> ...


i think ure do pretty well mate, looking massive at the moment


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Britbb you look in great shape mate. Good luck with the comps


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx guys.

My avatar was last year though.

I am bigger than that now, but not quite in the same condition yet, the condition is coming, it WILL BE THERE! But my size, shape and balance have increased a lot since that pic was taken.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

What are you stats dude?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> What are you stats dude?


Mate, i started the diet like this:

Well add another 10 lbs onto that to be precise. But mainly fat and water lol maybe an extra bit more quality size aswell. (was just b4 work so had suit trousers on lol).

Im 5ft 10. Arms at the moment are just over 21 inch, legs around 29 inch, waist is 37 inch but coming down fast when i diet! chest is around 53 inch, havent measured it in a while as its hard to measure on your own.

Im not really that fussed with measurements, mate trust me the size is there, that is not a problem at all! Its just making sure im in nice condition.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nice one Brittb. Looking huge.

Ive got the same definiton as you now. How do you manage to get to the condition you are in the avatar? I want to look that ripped.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> nice one Brittb. Looking huge.
> 
> Ive got the same definiton as you now. How do you manage to get to the condition you are in the avatar? I want to look that ripped.


Im in better condition than that last pic now mate, a lot better condition. Been dieting 5 weeks already, that was basically the start of diet.

Just from dieting mate, like everybody else...diet and cardio.

I have a journal on another board, i wont post the name on here as i dont want to advertise (i rate this board v highly and it would be unfair to start posting links to my already running journal on another site).

I want to get to the avatar condition in around 6 weeks time...that gives me a further 5 weeks to tune it down to v nice condition for the contest.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Im in better condition than that last pic now mate, a lot better condition. Been dieting 5 weeks already, that was basically the start of diet.
> 
> Just from dieting mate, like everybody else...diet and cardio.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. Yes i agree, diet and cardio is where it matters. keep us posted on how your getting on :lift:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I got my trunks from Chrissys Cozzies. £25, great quality.


----------

